# Itchy



## mommyjewel (Aug 14, 2010)

I am on Tapazole 15mg a day. Split up into dose of 10mg and 5mg. Last night I woke up and the palms of my hands and feet were itchy like fire.

I finally got back to sleep and now that I woke up the itchiness is still there but now my whole body feels itchy. Anyone have this symptom?

I am waiting for my endo office to open up so I can call.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mommyjewel said:


> I am on Tapazole 15mg a day. Split up into dose of 10mg and 5mg. Last night I woke up and the palms of my hands and feet were itchy like fire.
> 
> I finally got back to sleep and now that I woke up the itchiness is still there but now my whole body feels itchy. Anyone have this symptom?
> 
> I am waiting for my endo office to open up so I can call.


You are wise to call. This could be an allergic reaction. I had the same on Tapazole and so have many others. Please let us know. Hope you are okay!


----------



## mommyjewel (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks it was an allergic reaction. The endo office is switching me to PTU. I am sorry you had the same response from tapazole. It is no fun feeling itchy all over.

Today I had welts on my hands, fingers, elbows, arms, feet, and some on my neck. I haven't had any tapazole since this morning and I think the welts are just starting to go down a little.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm glad they changed your med. I hate feeling itchy! I took a lot of oatmeal baths when I was hyper and itchy all over. My doc also told me to take benedryl, and that seemed to help a little. I remember one summer when I had a really bad allergic reaction, and I froze wet towels, and draped them on my swollen arms!
I hope your itchyness goes away soon!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mommyjewel said:


> Thanks it was an allergic reaction. The endo office is switching me to PTU. I am sorry you had the same response from tapazole. It is no fun feeling itchy all over.
> 
> Today I had welts on my hands, fingers, elbows, arms, feet, and some on my neck. I haven't had any tapazole since this morning and I think the welts are just starting to go down a little.


Thank you for the update; I hope it clears out of your system and that you do well on PTU.


----------

